# 2 Weeks from my first meet-quick update



## chicken_hawk (Oct 26, 2013)

So, I am officially two weeks out from my first meet in the USPA. I will be entering the 242 40-44 Masters Raw (no knee wraps) class. 

This morning I woke up at a dehydrated 249.5 after 2 weeks of traditional dieting. I will be stopping after tomorrow and likely bump up 5-6 lbs which I will have to shred with water manipulation in order to hit 242.

I have tapered my volume this last two weeks after talking with tt and other, but I am still pretty fatigued from 6 weeks of crushing it, so a 2 week deload should work well. Next week I will work up to openers with the exception of the DL and the final week I will just hit my warm ups.

That being said, I am happy with my "non psyched" PR's (hard work but no head banging) Squat: 570 B:? DL: 550.

Ok, so my strain is gone as far as I know...but I have babied it up to this week doing high reps and speed work only. I changed my form to flat footed and brought my grip in one finger for more stabilty and less pec stress. I will work up to my opener of 375 Monday. I expect all to go well.

Hawk


----------



## Big-John (Oct 26, 2013)

Keep us posted brother and I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## chicken_hawk (Oct 27, 2013)

Will do Big John!

Hawk


----------

